# Some more scales you might see pop up in the future



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The scales I have are beginning to drift now and then, so I always have a poke around for anything new that might be coming out.

Anyway, these aren't that interesting as they both still seem too pricy in my eyes, but they are interesting enough to have a nosey at:

Tiamo Ghost HK5020 Price around £150, they are (according to a HB post I think) made in cooperation with Acaia

https://alternativebrewing.com.au/product/tiamo-ghost-espresso-scale-hk5020/

Felicita Scales - Price from about £80-120. Not that anyone would, but dont go buying these from the below links - I have zero idea if anything would ever turn up. Just posting them as they looked interesting, should they ever make their way westward under a reputable retailer. Similar to the Acaia they have bluetooth and an app which they send their data to.

http://www.xencoffee.com/shop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=197

http://www.xencoffee.com/shop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=198


----------



## Heppy997 (Aug 15, 2018)

I've been using the Tiamo Ghost scale for a while now and can fully recommend it, great piece of kit for the money


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

That's Acaia lunar money


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

If they are as good as the Lunar, then that's about right?


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

There are quite few sites selling the Felicita Scales:

https://www.espressogear.com/index.php?route=product/search&search=felicita

https://colonnacoffee.com/collections/accessories/products/felicita-incline-coffee-scale

https://www.innes.co.uk/felicita-arc-espresso-scales.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jony said:


> That's Acaia lunar money


I'm not sure what it is that Acaia do that makes their knowhow and tech desirable, but they seem to be working with other manufacturers and getting their tech in these products. I think they also worked with Baratza on the Sette W.

But yea, they certainly aren't differentiating on price as these are all Acaia money.


----------



## Bulls6000 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have got the felicita parallel scales and they are as good and if not better than my acacia lunar ones. Response time is maybe even a bit faster than lunar


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I am still just wishing for a set of affordable scales that won't die on a drip tray! Yes I do see the value these high end scales deliver, but I don't personally think I need it. A small 1000g/0.1 scale that was responsive enough for espresso and genuinely waterproof (as the early Brewista seemed to promise but not deliver) would do me. Not sure why it's so hard to take an affordable scale and make it hot water/ coffee proof.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Bulls6000 said:


> I have got the felicita parallel scales and they are as good and if not better than my acacia lunar ones. Response time is maybe even a bit faster than lunar


Where did you source these from? Was looking at Lunars for pour over but this looks interesting however no UK stockists... (also let me know if you plan to sell the Acacia set as these are so good


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> I am still just wishing for a set of affordable scales that won't die on a drip tray! Yes I do see the value these high end scales deliver, but I don't personally think I need it. A small 1000g/0.1 scale that was responsive enough for espresso and genuinely waterproof (as the early Brewista seemed to promise but not deliver) would do me. Not sure why it's so hard to take an affordable scale and make it hot water/ coffee proof.


Its probably not super hard but its a really small market and you have to consider R&D and manufacturing costs for a product that might only ever sell a few thousand units.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

@hotmetal Coffee Gator maybe?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I guess, although most of these brewing scales are too big for a drip tray. (I suppose you could fit them on sideways but that's kind of sub optimal).

Not wishing to hijack the thread, carry on chaps.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I am still just wishing for a set of affordable scales that won't die on a drip tray! Yes I do see the value these high end scales deliver, but I don't personally think I need it. A small 1000g/0.1 scale that was responsive enough for espresso and genuinely waterproof (as the early Brewista seemed to promise but not deliver) would do me. Not sure why it's so hard to take an affordable scale and make it hot water/ coffee proof.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Hot proofing shouldn't be too hard, just insulate the top layer to make sure your load cell doesn't get hot from whatever sits on the plate. Water proofing is much harder, most likely not doable as you'd have to seal the edge between the load cell platform and the rest of the body, which would in effect change the load cell readings and affect accuracy. Imagine a silicone membrane between the platform and the body, even if it was uber thin it would change the readings as it would have to stretch under load (any excess membrane would also affect reading and making it super thin would make it fragile and useless anyway). All of this is why the only reasonable way to protect the insides from water is a cover-like platform which goes on top of the load cell and covers the sides as well, this will protect from water dripping from top to bottom, but any splash from underneath will get through (not that you'd get any in normal use)

Considering all the above I still think £150 for an Acaia scale is ridiculous, there's minimal R&D and you can get "jewellery" type scales on ebay for £5 which last a life time even covered in coffee / water etc.

T.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

dsc said:


> Hot proofing shouldn't be too hard, just insulate the top layer to make sure your load cell doesn't get hot from whatever sits on the plate. Water proofing is much harder, most likely not doable as you'd have to seal the edge between the load cell platform and the rest of the body, which would in effect change the load cell readings and affect accuracy. Imagine a silicone membrane between the platform and the body, even if it was uber thin it would change the readings as it would have to stretch under load (any excess membrane would also affect reading and making it super thin would make it fragile and useless anyway). All of this is why the only reasonable way to protect the insides from water is a cover-like platform which goes on top of the load cell and covers the sides as well, this will protect from water dripping from top to bottom, but any splash from underneath will get through (not that you'd get any in normal use)
> 
> Considering all the above I still think £150 for an Acaia scale is ridiculous, there's minimal R&D and you can get "jewellery" type scales on ebay for £5 which last a life time even covered in coffee / water etc.
> 
> T.


Haha yea that's really silly money for something that does the same thing as a 5-20 quid item except it has an automatic stop watch built in.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

And Bluetooth don't forget.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Jony said:


> And Bluetooth don't forget.


oh yea! how could I 

What's it for?

 sorry, having a bad day and feeling an increasing need for cynicism...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dsc said:


> Hot proofing shouldn't be too hard, just insulate the top layer to make sure your load cell doesn't get hot from whatever sits on the plate. Water proofing is much harder, most likely not doable as you'd have to seal the edge between the load cell platform and the rest of the body, which would in effect change the load cell readings and affect accuracy. Imagine a silicone membrane between the platform and the body, even if it was uber thin it would change the readings as it would have to stretch under load (any excess membrane would also affect reading and making it super thin would make it fragile and useless anyway). All of this is why the only reasonable way to protect the insides from water is a cover-like platform which goes on top of the load cell and covers the sides as well, this will protect from water dripping from top to bottom, but any splash from underneath will get through (not that you'd get any in normal use)
> 
> Considering all the above I still think £150 for an Acaia scale is ridiculous, there's minimal R&D and you can get "jewellery" type scales on ebay for £5 which last a life time even covered in coffee / water etc.
> 
> T.


None of my cheapo Amazon/Ebay scales have lasted more than about a year.

That doesn't make £150 any less crazy for a set of scales.

What I find interesting is that the pricing for the Brewista scale. When V1 came out it wasn't crazy expensive (£40-60 from memory) but it had quite a few issues, then when V2 dropped it was over £100. So why is that? Did they just realise they could price gouge a bit more or was it actually more complex to produce a good scale they they anticipated?...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Where did you source these from? Was looking at Lunars for pour over but this looks interesting however no UK stockists... (also let me know if you plan to sell the Acacia set as these are so good


I can supply the felicita, pm me later in case I forget and I'll check pricing


----------



## Heppy997 (Aug 15, 2018)

Isn't the Acaia one around £230? So even at £150 its a fair old saving, enough to make people buy them instead I reckon


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Heppy997 said:


> Isn't the Acaia one around £230? So even at £150 its a fair old saving, enough to make people buy them instead I reckon


Acaia Pearl is about £150.


----------



## Heppy997 (Aug 15, 2018)

Dylan said:


> Acaia Pearl is about £150.


You're right. But I believe the Tiamo Ghost and Felicita Parallel are meant to compete with the Lunar as they're more a dedicated espresso scale rather than pour over etc


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Heppy997 said:


> You're right. But I believe the Tiamo Ghost and Felicita Parallel are meant to compete with the Lunar as they're more a dedicated espresso scale rather than pour over etc


Oh it's a Sunday... see my signature @jimbojohn55


----------

